# Panama Trip in late April, 2011



## ksong

I discussed the trip with John of PSFL several months ago, but I couldn't finalize the trip because of other fishing schedules in 2011.

I decided to fish Panama at PSFL with 12 fishermen (4 fishermen on a boat)from April 23rd to April 30 in 2011.

Here is detailed itinerary of the trip:

*-fly in and travel to the Lodge on April 23, 2011
-fish 5 days (four fishermen in a boat)
-travel to Panama City and Canal tour on April 29, 2011
-leave Panama on April 30, 2011

The price is $2,400 per person which includes:
Transportation from/to Panama City/Lodge.
All foods, fishing and lodging at PSFL
One night staying at a hotel in Panama City on April 29.
airfare to/from Panama City/overseas, tips and food in Panama City are extra.*

Late April is a prime time to target yft on poppers. 
Each boat can decide where to fish and what to target.
6 fishermen are reserved already and I am looking for 6 other fishermen to join the trip.


----------



## ksong

*pictures from April trip in 2009*























































-------------------

www.jignpop.com


----------



## Hotrod

Wow, what a trip. Great price too. Wish I could take off for a week. I was born there when my Dad was stationed there. Left when I was 1 yr old. He has told me many stories about all the fish he caught down there in the canal. Since his passing in October makes me want to get down there even more. Hard to leave for a week when I have kids here. One day soon!


----------



## GSMAN

Sounds like a great trip. John runs one heck of an operation down there. Captain Macho is one of the best captains around.


----------



## ksong

I was so thrilled fishing Hannibal Bank/Montausa in Panama, I fished 4 times within a year in 2009. It is a must destination for any offshore fishermen.
Marlin fishing was not great strangely this year, but it is not uncommon to have one or two marline on every trip. 
I heard marlin came back now.


----------



## Sunbeam

Always wanted to go to Panama. Want to see the canal in operation, tour the country and especially try the fishing. I thought that 2010 wound be the year since my very good friend and neighbor moved there in March.
But then he was murdered in a home invasion robbery on April 3rd. Sort of soured the place for me.
But that being said, I wish you the best of trips. It is the best fishing grounds within range of most of us.


----------



## ksong

Three signed up for the trip. A few guys showed interest and they want to check a few things befor committing. 
Three to go.

1.Billiam
2.Fishordie
3.Gtrpunk
4.
5.
6.


----------



## ksong

One more fisherman join the trip. Now we have two spots left.
1.Billiam 
2.Fishordie 
3.Gtrpunk 
4.jjb4
5.
6.


----------



## captdc

*captdc*

Am I reading this right that air fare from Usa is not included, might be interested, will be going again in May and I could get some practice in before going head to heqad with Masonboro.


----------



## captdc

*captdc*

Wedding is april16th, we'll see.


----------



## captdc

*captdc*

Kil, I sent you a pm about the trip,Tuna Loce and I wat to take the last two spots, call me or tunaloco


----------



## captdc

Put me and Tuna loco down we will be staying down there for three weeks fishing,e-maqil or call me.


----------



## ksong

Captdc,
glad you and your friend can join the trip.
Three week fishing in Hannival Bank/Montausa is going to be life time experience.

It is good news Marlin came back and nice tuna already show up there.

The trip is full. However I continue to take listing as there is always a chance someone on the list can not make it for various reasons.

We are going to talk about tackle soon.

1.Billiam 
2.Fishordie 
3.Gtrpunk 
4.jjb4
5.Captdc
6.Captdc plus one


----------



## ksong

We have one more fisherman today.
So the total becomes 7 fishermen.

1.Billiam 
2.Fishordie 
3.Gtrpunk 
4.jjb4 
5.Captdc 
6.Captdc plus one 

7.badfish1


----------



## ksong

One more fisherman wants to join the trip.

1.Billiam 
2.Fishordie 
3.Gtrpunk 
4.jjb4 
5.Captdc 
6.Captdc plus one 

7.badfish1 
8.ParkNJ


----------



## ksong

$1,000 deposit by Jan 15

$1,000 or full payment $1,400 by March 15

PSFL collects money directly and I'll give the address for the payment.

I agreed with John of PSFL he would provide a hotel at Panama City and transportation from the airport to the hotel for $100 each person based on double occupancy, in case you arrive at Panama City on April 22.

I highly suggest to arrive on April 22 instead of April 23 so that we can leave for the lodge early. I'd rather arrive at the lodge early to take a rest fully for next day fishing.


----------



## ksong

Here is address where you send checks.

*make check payable to: Panama Sportfishing Lodge

Attn: Reggie Delacruz
Panama Sportfishing Lodge
1308-B Fording Island Rd.
Bluffton SC 29910*

Here is payment schedules:

$1,000 deposit by Jan 15

$1,000 or full payment $1,400 or$1500(if you arrive on April 22) by March 15


----------



## ksong

Here are Reggie and his nephew's catches on popping rods yesterday.
Hot lure was Heru Skipjack.


----------



## ksong

*The trip is full.*

Glad John from Atlantic Tuna Project join the trip.
I talked with John briefly to tagging program in Panama.
I think it is good idea to tag and release yft or marlin and he can show the right way to do it. 
The trip is full now.
Instead of adding another boat. I'll ask overseas fishermen to come on the Big E trip in June.
1.Billiam 
2.Fishordie 
3.Gtrpunk 
4.jjb4 
5.Captdc 
6.Captdc plus one 
7.badfish1 
8.ParkNJ 
9.treeman
10.racko
11.John from Atlantic Tuna Project
12.ksong


----------



## captdc

where are the cows? Thanks for the pics, money is on the way. Received my bags and stuff from you yesterday. Great stuff, I really like those HPA bags


----------



## ksong

*award for tuna tag/release*

Whenever I travel for tuna fishing, I seldom see any fisherman release tuna. I don't know it is because I become old or I feel guilty for killing too many tuna in the past. 
I'd rather see tuna swim away after fighting. They deserve second life for giving fishermen so much fun. 
As John of Atlantic Tuna Project joins the trip, I promote tagging program for tuna on the trip.
A fishermen who tag the most yft on the trip will get a Black Hole Popping rod($460) of your choice and $300 gift certificate of *JIGNPOP.COM*.


----------



## ksong

*Dennis Braid donates $250 gift certificate for tag/release.*

Dennis Braid has been a big promoter of tuna catch/release.
He just informed me that Braid Products donates $250 gift certificate for tag/release program on the trip.
So guy who tag/release most tuna will get $250 gift certificate from Braid Products in addition to my award. 
Thanks you Dennis.


----------



## ksong

*100 tuna among 5 boats ?*

John of PSFL told me they got over 100 tuna among their 5 boats yesterday.
Some were caught on trolling, but majority of tuna were caught on popping rods. He said the biggest one on a popper was 160 lbs. One boat even caught and released a sailfish on a popper yesterday.
I plan to go PV soon for inshore popping and tuna popping, but I might change my mind to go to Panama instead.  
It is too long to wait until April.


----------



## ksong

*Intrepid in Panama*

The Intrepid long range boat out of San Diego will fish Panama in March and April.
It will be very interesting how they fish on a party boat.
The rate is not cheap asking $5,000 for 8 days on the boat.

Intrepid in Panama


----------



## ksong

Wow, time flies. It is April already.
guys I know just returned for the Panama Sport fishing Lodge and told me fabulous yellowfin popping., 
Korean fishing TV host, Dong Shin, will join the trip for filming.
When I went to Beijing show in Feb, I found Shin is a star among jigging and popping fishermen in China. 
We have 12 fishermen and I am looking forward to fishing with them.
It will be a great trip.


----------



## bluefin

That looks like a trip of a lifetime! Here's hoping you guys wear 'em out.


----------



## ksong

*yft feeding frenzy*




























Black marlin join the action recently


----------



## ksong

*one spot open*

One fisherman can not make the trip due to operation.
If anyone wants to join the trip, let me know.


----------



## ksong

I talked with John of PSFL the other day. He said one fishermen fought a 200 plus cow on a popping rod, but line got broken close to the boat.
I suggest to bring two different set of popping rods. One for 50 - 100 lbs and the other for cow.
Sometimes, small tuna and big tuna move together, but you usually can tell the sizes of tuna when they bust on the surface.

for smaller tuna,
rod: 8' - 8'6" rated to PE8
reel: Stella 10000, Accurate SR20 or similar reels 
line: PE6. my personal choice is Jerry Brown hollow #60

for big tuna,
rod: 7' - 8' rated to PE10
reel: Stella 18000/20000, Daiwa Saltiga 6000 or similar reels
line: PE8/10. my personal choice is Jerry Brown hollow #80/#100

Bring a small fighting belt of your choice. The boat has heavy duty harness/fighting belt. Detachable harness lug like Braid product is recommended for fighting big tuna.


----------



## ksong

*Tag and Release Program*

As I posted before, we promote tagging program for tuna on the trip.

A fishermen who tag the most yft on the trip will get a Black Hole Popping rod($460) of your choice and $300 gift certificate of JIGNPOP.COM

Dennis Braid donates $250 gift certificate for tag/release.
Dennis Braid has been a big promoter of tuna catch/release.
He just informed me that Braid Products donates $250 gift certificate for tag/release program on the trip.

So guy who tag/release most tuna will get $250 gift certificate from Braid Products in addition to award from JIGNPOP.

We are going to decide the rule and John of Atlantic Tuna Project will give orientation of tagging while having dinner together on the first night at the lodge.


----------



## DMC

Those pics of feeding tuna are insane.


----------



## ksong

*5 days to go*

Tuna were all over the place today.
A group I know had even 3 tuna on jigs. I thought it is always tough to catch tuna on jigs in Panama.

These Ryan's prototype topwater lures will get lots of action.
5 days to go.


----------



## ksong

*4-23*

leaving Panama City for the lodge









arriving at the lodge after 6 hour drive


















John preparing tagging tools for the boats.


















preparing tackle for the tomorrow's trip.


----------



## ksong

Jamie had a mini clinic to help other fishermen.


----------



## ksong

after several hours preparation, they are ready to go.


















dinner time


----------



## ksong

Orientation of tuna tagging by John of Atlantic Tuna Project before fishing. Tagging program is a big success on the trip. Every fisherman and Capt were involved in tagging and we kept only a few tuna for dinner while tagging most of tuna for the whole trip.



























Fishing started.


----------



## ksong

We had great weather for the whole trip. We concentrated on tuna popping for four days and tuna were everywhere.
Scott fighting a tuna using 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special graphite rod.




































Jennifer fighting tuna. It was her first tuna ever.


----------



## ksong

Dong Shin joined the trip for Korean TV fishing show. He participated in tagging program.


















Dong shin used 10'6" prototype Black Hole Cape Cod Special for testing


















Chris fighting using 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Nano carbon rod.


----------



## ksong

Jamie fighting tuna using 8' Black Hole Cpar Cod special 'graphite" rod.




































Willie with Smith Tokara60


----------



## ksong

Jamie with Black Hole Cape Cod Special 'graphite' rod. My tuna over 200 lbs were landed with this 9'BH rod in Cape Cod last season.


















The hottest lure on this trip was Heru Skipjack.










to be continued....


----------

